# First aid kit in prevention for BMOQ?



## Summers (27 Aug 2011)

Hey,

I'm going on my BMOQ in october, YAY! But, I have a really hard time preparing my stuff.  I have the booklet, but I still have some questions.  As a nurse, I use to travel with a lot, just in case!!!  So, do you think that I can bring a first aid kit, by that I mean: Tylenol, advil, gravol, immodium, tums, bandaid, polysporin ect...  
I really don't wanna go to the hospital just for a headache, a blister or muscle pain! Will they confiscate it? ???

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2011)

Summers said:
			
		

> So, do you think that I can bring a first aid kit, by that I mean: Tylenol, advil, gravol, immodium, tums, bandaid, polysporin ect...



Topic: "OTC DRUGS IN BASIC TRAINING":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92358.0


----------



## pfinlayson (27 Aug 2011)

Having some second skin and a couple bandaid shouldn't cause an issue, though its been a while since I have to pass kit inspections.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Aug 2011)

Bringing your own is fine, don't give any to your fellow students let the medics do that.


----------



## northernboy_24 (27 Aug 2011)

You have very little space for anything extra on basic.  You will have an assigned first aider for your platoon that will have the cough/cold medicine and tylenol for the platoon given to them from the pharmacy and they can request additional through the COC.  I would for sure remember that you get very little personal space so stuff like that would likely be in the personal kit area with your luggage etc which is locked away and you will have access only on weekends after indoc.


----------



## Summers (28 Aug 2011)

Thanks a lot, That's help me a lot to prepare my stuff!


----------



## Acer Syrup (6 Oct 2011)

Also let this be a heads up... If you are a nurse on the platoon, expect to be issued the platoon first aid kit week one. Which may sound like a medical persons little dream until they have to carry it on ruck marches and every other crappy place they make you run to. Not to mention you are the holder of the only supply of second skin and ASA. Hope that there is a doctor or another nurse that comes before you in the alphabet. 

I know what not to bring... 5 pairs of the same colour underwear... you are issued underwear. They don't inspect your civvie underwear... do the right thing and save your money!!! haha. Best thing I ever had was the Swiffer. It even breaks apart and fits into the tiny personnel locker in the blue sector. Someone should take a pic of that and share how small it is... might change your mind on what you bring.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (7 Oct 2011)

Acer Syrup said:
			
		

> It even breaks apart and fits into the tiny personnel locker in the blue sector. Someone should take a pic of that and share how small it is... might change your mind on what you bring.


Could someone do that? I am curious now.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Could someone do that? I am curious now.



Its about the size of a shoebox. Not the large kind either.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2011)

Summers said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I'm going on my BMOQ in october, YAY! But, I have a really hard time preparing my stuff.  I have the booklet, but I still have some questions.  As a nurse, I use to travel with a lot, just in case!!!  So, do you think that I can bring a first aid kit, by that I mean: Tylenol, advil, gravol, immodium, tums, bandaid, polysporin ect...
> I really don't wanna go to the hospital just for a headache, a blister or muscle pain! Will they confiscate it? ???
> ...



Whiskey.....lots....


----------



## Acer Syrup (8 Oct 2011)

Like one and half shoe boxes... Green sector you get barrack boxes I believe. The rest of your stuff gets locked up in spare room in the blue sector. Only opens on the weekends, if at all.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (9 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Whiskey.....lots....


There is an old Russian word for days like that, vodka.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> There is an old Russian word for days like that, vodka.



Yes...I fondly recall sitting in Vernon at the Cadet Camp in 1980. We found a guy's portable bar.....then raided it. The vodka was very tasty mixed with the OJ we received from the kitchen staff.

The Herc ride was great.


----------



## reboog (12 Nov 2011)

By the way, you're not technically allowed to bring any drugs to St Jean since all drugs have to come from the MIR. The Canex does sell tylenol and aspirin though, so those are probably okay, but our course staff told us that you definitely are not allowed aspirin.

That being said, the staff rarely will ever look in your personal lock-up


----------

